# Peek a boo



## JoseyWales (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 27, 2019)

This is my first plant ever, mostly from guidance and tips from you folks here from the passion. They look really good and I'm happy as hell,
and my wife is jealous thanks 


 Now my new Ladies will be under LED lights


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 28, 2019)

Looking great JW !


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 3, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> This is my first plant ever, mostly from guidance and tips from you folks here from the passion. They look really good and I'm happy as ****,
> and my wife is jealous thanks View attachment 255237
> View attachment 255238
> View attachment 255239
> Now my new Ladies will be under LED lights


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

First plant ever? You may be a natural...


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 5, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> View attachment 255331
> View attachment 255332
> View attachment 255333


 Close call last night


 This is the result of my first grow ever it's these 2 plants are dried out needs to be cured and a little more trimming but I'm happy as hell.


----------

